# You may recognize this



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I finally finished one of my projects that I have been working on. Some of you will recognize the box from the inlaid dovetail tutorial thread that I did. I have to admit, that I had a hidden agenda for that box and I just used it as a double purpose for both the tutorial and this project. Some may call it cheating, I call it efficient. :laughing:
Either way, this is the project, I hope you like it.








































Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Very neat. And very brave to cut right through that middle dovetail. I'd be way too scared to try that, after putting so much work into them.
--Matt


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A folding Bell Lyre. Neat. Way back in my youth I played a bell lyre. 

George


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome. There's nothing like going through all kinds of complicated steps in a project and then ripping it in half on the saw :thumbsup:. Very nice, Ken.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's just cool Ken. Nice joinery!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

How come that one dinger is crooked?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Fishbucket said:


> How come that one dinger is crooked?


 
The keys are actually floating. It's not that it is crooked, it has just floated off to the left. There are gaps between the mounting holes and the screws and a straw spacer to keep the keys from clanging on the screws. They have to be floating or the screws would deaden their sounds. Crooked? Yes, but they all have that potential at some point or another. 
Thanks for the kind words guys.



:wallbash:I knew I should have straightened all of the keys before photographing this piece..............stupid, stupid, stupid. :wallbash::laughing:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous Ken


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW that is cool. I too do a lot of work on an Incra jig. I haven't seen your tutorial yet though, could you post a link please. Again, very nice work. We should trade some incra techniques.


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

How do you get the walnut to wrap around the dovetails? Great job though!


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ken you are Jedi


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not a fan of being call a Jedi. I prefer my professional name of Obi-Wan KEN-Obi. :blink::laughing:

Either way, thanks for the really kind words guys. This was a really fun project and working on it for as long as I did has really given me a sense of accomplishment. I learned a ton on this project but i think that one of the most valuable things that I learned is a greater sense of patience. I don't find myself in a rush to finish anything anymore. I just mosey along and do it at my own pace. It's kinda cool that way.

For those who requested the link for the inlaid dovetail tutorial or for those who asked how it is done, here's the link.
Ken


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ken, where did you source the keys, if you don't mind my asking? I have a xylophone/marimba in my project list and this might be a fine start toward doing one of those...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Of course I don't mind you asking Frank. That's what this forum is all about. 
This is where I got mine.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Ken, 

Nice ...... thing. I'm not sure what it is but is very cool. Oh, and very well made. I bet it sounds nice too.

I may try to make one of those inlaid dovetailed corners by hand, just to see if I can. I don't have the right jig to do it with a router.

I play the harmonica. I'm not going to try to make one.

Thanks, Bret


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

As usual I'm dumbfounded by your work


----------



## olly (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice work.. Looks awesome.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

That is very nice. I am jealous when I see you start a showcase thread.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

You knocked it out of the park again Ken. Great job. My daughter would love that...she loves anything musical.

Robert.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

nice very kenobi the force is strong you it is,


guys one thing i learned very early in life is you can always rebuild it, thats the only way you will learn, not saying you want to screw up, you just have to get passed the fear of screwing up, it will make the stress level go down imo


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm confused here...:blink: Ken does the first box have any relationship to this box for the xyphlophone? 

This one:



Is it part of this one or just a practice piece leading up to this one:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No relation what so ever. 





This box







became these boxes.







And this box, (from the inlaid dovetail tutorial)








Became this.





The first ones were just to see if I had what it takes to make the inlaid dovetails and i was so pleased with them, it just continued into other projects.
Does this clear up any confusion Bill? :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*As I suspected, Ken*

However I'm still confused how to spell xyphlophone....:blink: :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

N-O-I-S-E
:laughing:


----------

